# Barbara Walters on TRAITOR Hanoi Jane



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi folks 
I usually do not post politically charged post but when I received this e mail I felt I had to share it.

*COPY*

Barbara Walters said:
Thank you all. Many died in Vietnam for our freedoms. 
I did not like Jane Fonda then and I don't like her now.

She can lead her present life the way she wants and perhaps SHE can forget the past, but we DO NOT have to stand by without comment and see her "honored" as a "Woman of the Century."

(I remember this well)

For those who served and/or died. . .

NEVER FORGIVE A TRAITOR. SHE REALLY WAS A TRAITOR!!

and now President OBAMA wants to honor her…...!!!!

In Memory of LT. C.Thomsen Wieland who spent 100 days at the Hanoi Hilton [Famous North Vietnam Prison]

IF YOU NEVER FORWARDED ANYTHING IN YOUR LIFE FORWARD THIS SO THAT EVERYONE WILL KNOW!!!!!!

A TRAITOR IS ABOUT TO BE HONORED. 
KEEP THIS MOVING ACROSS AMERICA

This is for all the kids born in the 70's and after who do not remember, and didn't have to bear the burden that our fathers, mothers and older brothers and sisters had to bear.

Jane Fonda is being honored as one of the '100 Women of the Century.'

BARBRA WALTERS WRITES:
Unfortunately, many have forgotten and still countless others have never known how Ms. Fonda betrayed not only the idea of our country, but specific men who served and sacrificed during the Vietnam War.

The first part of this is from an F-4E pilot.
The pilot's name is Jerry Driscoll, a River Rat. 
In 1968, the former Commandant of the USAF Survival School was a POW in Ho Lo Prison the ' Hanoi Hilton.'

Dragged from a stinking cesspit of a cell, cleaned, fed, and dressed in clean PJ's, he was ordered to describe for a visiting American 'Peace Activist' the 'lenient and humane treatment' he'd received.

He spat at Ms. Fonda, was clubbed, and was dragged away. During the subsequent beating, he fell forward on to the camp Commandant 's feet, which sent that officer berserk.

In 1978, the Air Force Colonel still suffered from double vision (which permanently ended his flying career) from the Commandant's frenzied application of a wooden baton.

From 1963-65, Col. Larry Carrigan was in the 47FW/DO (F-4E's). He spent 6 years in the ' Hanoi Hilton'...the first three of which his family only knew he was 'missing in action'. His wife lived on faith that he was still alive. His group, too, got the cleaned-up, fed and clothed routine in preparation for a 'peace delegation' visit.

They, however, had time and devised a plan to get word to the world that they were alive and still survived. Each man secreted a tiny piece of paper, with his Social Security Number on it, in the palm of his hand. When paraded before Ms. Fonda and a cameraman, she walked the line, shaking each man's hand and asking little encouraging snippets like: 'Aren't you sorry you bombed babies?' and 'Are you grateful for the humane treatment from your benevolent captors?' Believing this HAD to be an act, they each palmed her their sliver of paper.

She took them all without missing a beat.. At the end of the line and once the camera stopped rolling, to the shocked disbelief of the POWs, she turned to the officer in charge and handed him all the little pieces of paper…

Three men died from the subsequent beatings. Colonel Carrigan was almost number four but he survived, which is the only reason we know of her actions that day.

I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam , and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held prisoner for over 5 years.

I spent 27 months in solitary confinement; one year in a cage in Cambodia ; and one year in a 'black box' in Hanoi . My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Banme Thuot , South Vietnam , whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border. At one time, I weighed only about 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs)

We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals….'

When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi , I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with her. I said yes, for I wanted to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received… and how different it was from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by her as 'humane and lenient.'

Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees, with my arms outstretched with a large steel weight placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane.

I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda soon after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She never did answer me.

These first-hand experiences do not exemplify someone who should be honored as part of '100 Years of Great Women.' Lest we forget….' 100 Years of Great Women' should never include a traitor whose hands are covered with the blood of so many patriots.

There are few things I have strong visceral reactions to, but Hanoi Jane's participation in blatant treason, is one of them. Please take the time to forward to as many people as you possibly can.. It will eventually end up on her computer and she needs to know that we will never forget.

RONALD D. SAMPSON, CMSgt,
USAF 716 Maintenance Squadron, 
Chief of Maintenance DSN: 875-6431 COMM: 883-6343

PLEASE HELP BY SENDING THIS TO EVERYONE IN YOUR ADDRESS BOOK. IF ENOUGH PEOPLE SEE THIS MAYBE HER STATUS WILL CHANGE.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim, I know you mean well. But this is the very reason these chain letters should stop. They are very misleading and just incorrect, this is an old one too that has been sent around numerous times, even before Obama was president. I'm not saying what she did was right, but to fraudulently discredit someone else for political purposes is wrong, and thats all these e-mails do.

"Jane Fonda is being honored as one of the '100 Women of the Century…..and now President OBAMA wants to honor her……!!!!'"

Her inclusion in ABC's '100 Years Of Great Women' was done in 1999, ten years before Obama 
became President. Just remember don't believe everything you read in an e-mail.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

It is amazing, given her past that is getting such recognition. There were many who opposed the war, but the way she handled it was disturbing to me. Seems like I remember seeing a picture of her sitting on a NVA missile.


----------



## TroutStalker (Mar 6, 2009)

Jim,

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes it looks like this e-mail has been going around for a few years and it may also be a fake article attributed to Barbara Walters. With that said I wouldn't put it past our dear leader to honor such a despicable human being. Jane Fonda caused many POWs great suffering and in some cases death. She is a traitor and a worthless POS! May she and any of her followers rot in HELL!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oy.

PLEASE READ THIS ARTICLE


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link Neil. It is a long article and I think I got the points out of it.

Short version is the e-mail in the original post is a fabrication, but some (at least one?) of the stories in it are true. The part about Obama is totally false…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

But the part about Jane being a Traitor is True


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes Jim, this older than the Hills!

Sorry you're just seeing it…

I think we all agree that Jane Fonda should have been (should be) punished for putting our fighting men into more danger & pain… She, IMHO,is NO GOOD!


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

There is nothing like bringing up old sh&t to keep things stirred up, but i guess people will do almost anything to get their political message across.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

She sure is hot for her age ;-) Grandmilf !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Jane Fonda is a pig. 
For Eric_S up top: *"They are very misleading and just incorrect"*
Plenty of erroneous sources found below.
http://www.snopes.com/military/fonda.asp


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Bertha, I was never agreeing with what she did or didn't do or the article as a whole, nor did I ever cite Snopes. I was just stating that chain mails in general are misleading and in this one specifically the fact that President Obama was thrown into it for no reason other than a political agenda was 100% fabrication. That's all I was pointing out.

Usually, I would stay away from these posts completely, but it's important to state the facts correctly. I'm not taking sides here.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Chain Letter. Happy? Lol


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

it's important to state the facts correctly
I couldn't agree more. I didn't interpret your posting as side-taking whatsoever. I simply point out that there are plenty of references to support the allegations in the chain mail. I agree that chain mail is hardly Brittanica, lol.
Cr1 is correct that chainmail has it's purpose.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Let me just say this:

In 1966-67 I served with the 25th Infantry Division in VietNam. We pounded the jungles everyday looking for "Charlie" as the VC were called to search and destroy all of them. That was our orders to do so. I was wounded by a booby-trap mine, and shot twice, choppered out to a hospital, and later flown to Yokohama, Japan to a U.S. military hospital ,where I stayed for 9 months, along with about 280-300 other wounded soldiers. The hospital "got wind" that that b%#@h Fonda wanted to come and visit the wounded there….The hospital and military staff would "not" allow her to set foot on the grounds for what she did…downright treason to our soldiers. In my opinion, she needs (needed) the same treatment given to her as the POWs got, or worse. She's sorrier than dirt for what she did, and I stand behind my statement…...


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

USN '66 - '73. Nam, 69, 70, & 71.

Hanoi Jane is a despicable human being.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

USAF '65 - '85. Nam 69 - 72: 37ARRS Jolly Greens at DaNang, 20TASS at Quang Tri (with 1INF/5BDE to Laos), 834ALCE at PhuCat, QuiNhon, TuyHoa.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks to each of you for your service and sacrifices you have given your country and to each citizen .


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, thank you for your service.

Bertha, that is fair.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you for thanking, and thinking of us.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks Jim, for the rememberance of what POS jane, did to our soliders.chain mail or not,obama's honoring her in some way, or not. She should have gotten the CANNING treatment for what she had done.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

RVN 66-67. Fonda is a B&*%$! Along with Sly Stalone that went to Sweden to avoid the draft. Some people are hard to forgive and forget,she is one of them.

Thanks Jim.


----------



## wood_rat (Feb 25, 2009)

jane Fonda is a scumbag-s-t eating bitch,who needs to rot in hell for her horrible behavior.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Tell us how you really feel wood_rat.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^agree with Pancho


----------

